# My HT set-up



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have a small room but I think I did alright with the space I had......









































































One thing I should do is get a bigger center to match up better with the B52's, any sggestion would be great.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

If you can fit four seats across the room, then it's not that small, unless you're projecting across the room!
Why two projectors?
It looks like you've got some good gear and quite a lot of it in that room..:bigsmile:
With timber all round, do you get much slap echo?
Looks like a nice set up..:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Prof. said:


> If you can fit four seats across the room, then it's not that small, unless you're projecting across the room!
> Why two projectors?
> It looks like you've got some good gear and quite a lot of it in that room..:bigsmile:
> With timber all round, do you get much slap echo?
> Looks like a nice set up..:T


Well I guess I think a room my size is small compared to alot of other set-ups I see. I run 2 pj's so I don't use up the lamp on one because it is used for everything. I use one for sattelite and one for movies. I have some treatments in the room so I don't have any echo problem. I will be adding some more treatment to the room soon, especially the front wall. I like the set-up but like I mentioned I want to get a bigger center but I am not sure of what to use that will match my mains.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Well I have made allot of changes in my theater audio wise since I originally posted this so I thought it was time to show what changes were made. I replaced the Pioneer with a Marantz SR-5004 and after a month I am very happy with it. I also replaced the SMS-1 with the Antimode 8033 and together with the Audyssey EQ in the Marantz it is sounding fantastic. I swapped out the B-52's for a pair of B+W 801 series 80, circa 1980. I had the tweeters redone by a gentleman named Bill Legal who is well known for his prowess at speaker building and I couldn't be happier with the sound of these classics. I also changed my center from the Boston Acoustics VR12 which I really loved but it just wasn't right not to better match my center to the mains so I got a B+W Special Edition CDM CSE. I then replaced my DIY subs that you see in the old pic with a Danley DTS-10 which I got when they offered the kit and then built it into the wall. It is only noticeable as a framed opening to the right of the left main. The Danley itself is in the next room which you can see in the new pics and I built an extension onto the mouth and installed it through the wall. I am powering the sub with a new EP4000, the center is run off the Marantz AVR and the mains are powered by one of my Crown CTS-600's. The surrounds are powered by the other CTS and a XLS 402. All the video equipment is the same so that will be the next thing to upgrade down the road. I am enjoying my little piece of mantown more then ever and can't thank the Shack enough for all the info I have got from thier oh so patient members. Thanks guy's you make it so much more fun and easier to do. :clap::clap::T:wave: Well here are the new pics....


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like a great ensemble, and you've got some room treatment going on, eh?


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice setup! I really like the way you concealed the Danley horn. :T 

Matt


----------



## fusionrx (Aug 19, 2010)

Well hidden! interesting mix of equipment you have.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ironglen said:


> Looks like a great ensemble, and you've got some room treatment going on, eh?


Thanks. It helps with all that paneling.



mdrake said:


> Nice setup! I really like the way you concealed the Danley horn. :T
> 
> It really was the only option seeing how it is so large. Does move some air though.:clap:
> 
> ...


----------



## engtaz (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice setup. What would you say is the differences between your first set and now?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I would say it is higher end which is obvious but the sound is much more smooth and involving. Plus I think it looks alott better.


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Great setup. :T I'm a fan for sure


----------



## gorb (Sep 5, 2010)

It certainly does look a lot better. I love seeing pictures of those danleys though. So big! What'd you end up doing with your old subs and speakers?


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

with those changes you made, i'm pretty sure it's a big improvement in audio quality..


----------



## Crossblade (Jul 21, 2010)

Love these B&W! Good job with the acoustic panels as well. Pretty system for sure


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

gorb said:


> It certainly does look a lot better. I love seeing pictures of those danleys though. So big! What'd you end up doing with your old subs and speakers?


Sorry for the late response. :bigsmile:I Sold them and put the money back into the system.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ojojunkie said:


> with those changes you made, i'm pretty sure it's a big improvement in audio quality..


It is. I really like the B+W's even though they are 30 years old.:clap:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Crossblade said:


> Love these B&W! Good job with the acoustic panels as well. Pretty system for sure


Thanks......:wave:


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks good! What exactly are you room dimensions?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

jimmerz said:


> Looks good! What exactly are you room dimensions?


Thanks, The room is 13 wide by 15 long but it has a half wall open to another room. I want to close it in but I just haven't had the extra time or money to do it.


----------



## jimmerz (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks. Mine will be very close to those dimensions...i think 14x17 or 14x18?

Just trying to get ideas.


----------



## speaker-seeker (Jan 30, 2011)

i like your setup but is there enough breathing room between some of the components? like the blue ray on top of the amp?


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have changed the setup so that is no longer the case. I now have it all seperate from the amp.


----------

